# NEW lunchtime yoga class



## Katrin Heuser (Oct 8, 2011)

*NEW Lunchtime Yoga class*
*Tuesdays 12:30-13:30 – starts October 25*
SWC, Unit 11 Eurolink Centre, 49 Effra Road, Brixton SW2 1BZ

drop-in: £7 / £5 conc.
6-week pass*: £36 / £25 conc.
*can be used over 2 months
taster class: £4

Yoga provides us with great tools to de-stress, focus the mind and release tension by connecting physical movement with the natural rhythm of our breath. This one-hour class will introduce the principle yoga postures as well as some fun and dynamic sequences.

My approach to yoga is for everyone, whether you are fit and flexible, stiff and tense, young or old. There is a natural joy moving with awareness can bring to the body. Yoga can 


help release stress and anxiety
improve posture
increase general fitness levels
strengthen the body
compliment other training regimes
relax and rejuvenate
So whether you are a regular practitioner or complete beginner, a hard training athlete or maybe recovering from illness or injury, I would love to see you on the yoga mat!

http://yoga-gestalten.co.uk


----------

